# Regenerating Perennial Rye (RPR) grass seed in Canada



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey guys - wondering if anyone knows where I can source Barenbrug RPR Grass seeds(or reputable brand/company) in Canada or online US vendor that'll ship to Ontario.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jack_62 (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that Speare seeds uses Barenburg. Speare supplies my local Home Hardware bulk bin seed, and also the "Home Gardener" line of grass seed. Something to check in your area.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@RozWeston can you help with this?

Also: https://www.target-specialty.ca/grass-seed


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Harts said:


> @RozWeston can you help with this?
> 
> Also: https://www.target-specialty.ca/grass-seed


No word from Roz since his roundup oopsie last fall. Beginning to wonder if he rage-quit lawncare


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

davegravy said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > @RozWeston can you help with this?
> ...


I had forgotten about that!


----------



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys but I'm striking out with both - HHW and the Target links. HHW doesn't show any RPR on their site and Target is sending me to Barenbrug with no options for Canada shipping at checkout. Speareseeds has lots of info on their site for RPR but can't seem to find any distributors for them.

I saw Roz posing with a giant bag of Barenbrug behind him in one of his posts....hope he can chime in. 
Curios to know about his mishap.... :shock: Hope it all worked out for him.

The search continues......


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Keep in mind it really light green color.


----------



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

Kissfromnick said:


> Keep in mind it really light green color.


Thank you - I did try to checkout on that site but no CDN shipping options. 
Regarding the "light green color" is that from personal experience and was it a blend or straight RPR? From all the sites I've visited they've stated "deep dark green color". Barenbrug however does not state it on their site - unless if I've missed it somewhere.

Looks like I'll have to reach out directly to Speareseeds and hope they can direct me accordingly.

Much appreciated all your input folks. Thank you!!


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Lawncrzy said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind it really light green color.
> ...


I have no firsthand experience but I think it's lighter green compared to an elite KBG. Yeah the product marketing will always say 'deep green' 😉


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Lawncrzy said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind it really light green color.
> ...


Yes it base on personal experience I add this to lawn couple yers ago. Alway planting test in plastick cups same time with lawn just to see what I'm dealing with and it way lighter color then Barenbrug HGT or RTF. Really like Barenbrug yellow jacket coating it help lot.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Jack_62 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Speare seeds uses Barenburg. Speare supplies my local Home Hardware bulk bin seed, and also the "Home Gardener" line of grass seed. Something to check in your area.


You might reach out to @Stuofsci02 he mentions in the post below a source for Spaere Seed, don't know if they have the RPR you seek however.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=282736#p282736


----------



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

Kissfromnick said:


> Lawncrzy said:
> 
> 
> > Kissfromnick said:
> ...


 This is helpful and good to know, 
Very much appreciated.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Are you hung up on Barenbrug? DLF Pickseed looks to have a decent selection of professional turf seed. OSC Seeds is another source in Ontario.

DLF will sell to homeowners. I've reach out to the rep near me. You can find your closest rep on their site. @BBLOCK recently bought some and seeded with it recently.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Hey! Okay, sorry for the delay on this. I've had a hell of a Spring, super busy doing all sorts of other nonsense, and have slipped on the lawn posts. Lawn is looking good though! I'll post soon.

Here's where I got my RPR from a few years ago. Not sure if the still carry it, but they were local. In North York, I believe.

https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item.php?ID=920&n=Barenbrug-RPR-Perennial-Rye


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

I used the RPR last season for a backyard overseed. I can't attest to the regenerative aspects yet, but it's a pretty great color for my fescue overseed so far this spring. Germinated fast, quick to establish and mostly survived significant vole and snow mold damage. I'll know more about the the spread in a few weeks to see how it fills in said damage. if I dont follow up, please give me a nudge.


----------



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

RozWeston said:


> Hey! Okay, sorry for the delay on this. I've had a hell of a Spring, super busy doing all sorts of other nonsense, and have slipped on the lawn posts. Lawn is looking good though! I'll post soon.
> 
> Here's where I got my RPR from a few years ago. Not sure if the still carry it, but they were local. In North York, I believe.
> 
> https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item.php?ID=920&n=Barenbrug-RPR-Perennial-Rye


Thanks Roz....Will look into them. Being busy can be a good thing...and then you can get out on the lawn and decompress!! Glad the lawn is looking good and looking forward to your posts.

Frequent listener to your morning show as well 

Cheers


----------



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

SnootchieBootchies said:


> I used the RPR last season for a backyard overseed. I can't attest to the regenerative aspects yet, but it's a pretty great color for my fescue overseed so far this spring. Germinated fast, quick to establish and mostly survived significant vole and snow mold damage. I'll know more about the the spread in a few weeks to see how it fills in said damage. if I dont follow up, please give me a nudge.


Happy to hear...the regenerative feature is what I'm interested in, Keep us posted on your outcomes/observations.

Cheers.


----------



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

Harts said:


> Are you hung up on Barenbrug? DLF Pickseed looks to have a decent selection of professional turf seed. OSC Seeds is another source in Ontario.
> 
> DLF will sell to homeowners. I've reach out to the rep near me. You can find your closest rep on their site. @BBLOCK recently bought some and seeded with it recently.


Thanks Harts. Barenbrug is my preferred choice and will get on touch with DLF if I strike out. 
Very much appreciate the information,

Cheers!


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Www.Oscturf.com 
Ontario Seed Company changed my game compared to ordering from the US...literally ended up 1/3 cost and they are a Canadian distributor of Jacklyn Seeds so plenty of good ntep rated cultivars.

I ordered the self healing perenial called CSI I think and a bunch of other grass cultivars 5lbs of this 5lbs of that...had to get the new KBG Champion and the 3 way blend of perenial Rye.

Anyway they are the place for seed and arrives next day or 2


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

Here is an example of the perenial Rye cultivars I got from OSC. I planned on only overseeding the back yard but late late fall decided to scalp 2 or 3 mowers widths of my front lawn along the driveway and overseed with peat moss...AND IT WAS 2ND WEEK OF OCTOBER IN MONTREAL CANADA....Think about that....here is a pic from December right before the snow started to stay all year showing the line between the new cultivars and original Rye *** mix.
The new cultivar is the left side of the pic....I was sure it was too late, the grass was mostly dormant. And it would be dead by spring..but nope AND I put down pre emergent on those baby roots the spring and it's still doing amazing. The power of modern genetics....except the line is a little noticeable to this day...lol


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Lawncrzy said:


> SnootchieBootchies said:
> 
> 
> > I used the RPR last season for a backyard overseed. I can't attest to the regenerative aspects yet, but it's a pretty great color for my fescue overseed so far this spring. Germinated fast, quick to establish and mostly survived significant vole and snow mold damage. I'll know more about the the spread in a few weeks to see how it fills in said damage. if I dont follow up, please give me a nudge.
> ...


Out of curiosity, if the regenerative part is what interests you, why not KBG?


----------



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

rjjrmiller said:


> Here is an example of the perenial Rye cultivars I got from OSC. I planned on only overseeding the back yard but late late fall decided to scalp 2 or 3 mowers widths of my front lawn along the driveway and overseed with peat moss...AND IT WAS 2ND WEEK OF OCTOBER IN MONTREAL CANADA....Think about that....here is a pic from December right before the snow started to stay all year showing the line between the new cultivars and original Rye *** mix.
> The new cultivar is the left side of the pic....I was sure it was too late, the grass was mostly dormant. And it would be dead by spring..but nope AND I put down pre emergent on those baby roots the spring and it's still doing amazing. The power of modern genetics....except the line is a little noticeable to this day...lol


Thanks for the information - happy to hear about the cost and not have to worry about US$$, customs etc. Congrats on the success of such a late overseed - looks awesome and a great cultivar.


----------



## Lawncrzy (Sep 14, 2020)

Sinclair said:


> Lawncrzy said:
> 
> 
> > SnootchieBootchies said:
> ...


Hey man I hear you about the KBG. I did a Reno of PRG last fall and it looks amazing. Wanted to use the same for the heavy traffic areas - for consistency and durability.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

See if you can get hold of CSI Rye by Jacklyn, it's also a creeping type and dark in colour plus fine bladed. I'm fairly sure it's available in Canada, I recall one of the journals mentioning it. I think it was Babameca's.

The other one I know of is Torsion by Mountain View Seeds, creeping, dark and fine bladed.

SR4600 was another from Oregon but it's no longer being farmed.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

RCUK said:


> See if you can get hold of CSI Rye by Jacklyn, it's also a creeping type and dark in colour plus fine bladed. I'm fairly sure it's available in Canada, I recall one of the journals mentioning it. I think it was Babameca's.
> 
> The other one I know of is Torsion by Mountain View Seeds, creeping, dark and fine bladed.
> 
> SR4600 was another from Oregon but it's no longer being farmed.


@Lawncrzy try Graham Turf. They have CSI listed on their website.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Lawncrzy said:


> SnootchieBootchies said:
> 
> 
> > I used the RPR last season for a backyard overseed. I can't attest to the regenerative aspects yet, but it's a pretty great color for my fescue overseed so far this spring. Germinated fast, quick to establish and mostly survived significant vole and snow mold damage. I'll know more about the the spread in a few weeks to see how it fills in said damage. if I dont follow up, please give me a nudge.
> ...


Quick update. Still TBD. Vole and snow mold damage has filled in, but not sure if that's just tillering or actual spread. I have an area that dies late fall every spring due to dense shade that I'm monitoring how that it's getting late spring sun. Still great color on the RPR. Spring weed influx has been extremely light this year, outside of over winter few. Maybe handful of dandelions so far at this point.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

RCUK said:


> See if you can get hold of CSI Rye by Jacklyn, it's also a creeping type and dark in colour plus fine bladed. I'm fairly sure it's available in Canada, I recall one of the journals mentioning it. I think it was Babameca's.
> 
> The other one I know of is Torsion by Mountain View Seeds, creeping, dark and fine bladed.
> 
> SR4600 was another from Oregon but it's no longer being farmed.


Jacklin was acquired by Barenbrug last year. Some senior leadership got busted selling off inferior seed as premium and various other crimes.


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

Yikes 
From January 2015 and continuing until at least the summer of 2019, Claypool and his colleague directed Jacklin employees, at the Albany facility and elsewhere, to fulfill customer orders with different varieties of grass seed than the customers had ordered, to conceal such substitutions from the customers, and to invoice the customers as though no substitutions had taken place. Claypool and his colleague referred to this scheme as "getting creative."

To conceal the unauthorized substitutions, Claypool and his colleague directed Jacklin employees to package the substitute seed varieties with false and misleading labels. They also directed employees to invoice the customers under the original terms of their contracts, notwithstanding the unauthorized substitutions. As a result of this scheme, Jacklin invoiced customers for more than $1.1 million of grass seed the company never delivered. https://www.justice.gov/usao-or/pr/former-grass-seed-company-manager-charged-scheme-defraud-simplot-and-its-customers


----------



## DunMacBrown (Oct 18, 2020)

I just called Speare Seeds and ordered a 50 pound bag of the Barenbrug RPR. They're in Harriston, Ontario. They sent me an invoice via email then I paid through direct deposit. It should arrive next week. Super easy!
My last 2 bags of ryegrass have been their Double Time PR. I'm really hoping that the regenerating seed will be an improvement and make life a little easier.


----------



## Nikegolf1224 (Apr 21, 2021)

SnootchieBootchies said:


> I used the RPR last season for a backyard overseed. I can't attest to the regenerative aspects yet, but it's a pretty great color for my fescue overseed so far this spring. Germinated fast, quick to establish and mostly survived significant vole and snow mold damage. I'll know more about the the spread in a few weeks to see how it fills in said damage. if I dont follow up, please give me a nudge.


Where did you purchase this seed and is there a specific cultivar of the rprg that you chose over others?


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Nikegolf1224 said:


> SnootchieBootchies said:
> 
> 
> > I used the RPR last season for a backyard overseed. I can't attest to the regenerative aspects yet, but it's a pretty great color for my fescue overseed so far this spring. Germinated fast, quick to establish and mostly survived significant vole and snow mold damage. I'll know more about the the spread in a few weeks to see how it fills in said damage. if I dont follow up, please give me a nudge.
> ...


To my knowledge, Barenbrug is the only company with regenerating PRG. There were three cultivars of PRG in there and one was the one with stolons. I ordered off of Amazon and I think it took about 2 weeks. You probably want to get your seeds ordered now for any fall seeding. They runout pretty quickly


----------



## DunMacBrown (Oct 18, 2020)

I've bought 2 bags of RPR from Spears. They deliver in a couple of days. I renovated last August and it was looking great. Then the lawn was completely covered with worm castings. The colour is pretty good but obviously not as dark as KBG. The casting damage has taken far longer to fill in than expected. Some areas are struggling in the heat while cut at 3/4". This is lower than the recommended height on the label.


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
I'm new home owner and a lawn newbie. The previous owners have really messed up the lawn. It's uneven and lot of weeds and dead areas. I am tired of having a lawn that's distressed and almost dead. My lawn now has a mixture of all grass types. I was planning to reseed this fall with RPR. My question is do I have to kill my existing grass before levelling? Or can I just scalp them and cover it with top soil and reseed? I apologise if this is under the wrong topic. Fairly new to this site. Still working my way around. Any advice would help


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Vinoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm new home owner and a lawn newbie. The previous owners have really messed up the lawn. It's uneven and lot of weeds and dead areas. I am tired of having a lawn that's distressed and almost dead. My lawn now has a mixture of all grass types. I was planning to reseed this fall with RPR. My question is do I have to kill my existing grass before levelling? Or can I just scalp them and cover it with top soil and reseed? I apologise if this is under the wrong topic. Fairly new to this site. Still working my way around. Any advice would help


Uneven as in lumpy or as in different textures/colors /species of grass?

You can improve texture/color to some degree with an overseed and proper maintenance, but for big ruts and lumps you're better killing it, grading it smooth, and seeding from scratch.


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

Is there any alternative to glyphosate ? canada has banned and i am having a hard time finding it


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Vinoo said:


> Is there any alternative to glyphosate ? canada has banned and i am having a hard time finding it


https://www.seedworldusa.com/search?type=product&q=glyphosate


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

davegravy said:


> Vinoo said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any alternative to glyphosate ? canada has banned and i am having a hard time finding it
> ...


It doesnt allow shipping to canada


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Vinoo said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Vinoo said:
> ...


Maybe call them. Site popup shows this:


----------



## grass-troentiritis (6 mo ago)

I have the turf genius overseed mix from speare seeds, my entire lawn is that. They ship direct, just give them a call and you can e-trasnfer for payment.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

grass-troentiritis said:


> I have the turf genius overseed mix from speare seeds, my entire lawn is that. They ship direct, just give them a call and you can e-trasnfer for payment.


I was looking at the Barenbrug Turf Star from Speare Seeds but I'd need to buy 50lbs which is a lot for my yard. So I'm looking at the Speare Seed "Turf Genius Overseed Mix" as an alternative. I'm assuming the 50% RPR is the Barenbrug. How do you like it? Has it turned out OK?


----------



## grass-troentiritis (6 mo ago)

dksmc said:


> grass-troentiritis said:
> 
> 
> > I have the turf genius overseed mix from speare seeds, my entire lawn is that. They ship direct, just give them a call and you can e-trasnfer for payment.
> ...


Its working great, I kill off a good chunk of the yard every year with a rink. Reseed mid may and the kids are playing soccer on stripes by July 1. It starts out violently lime green and grows like crazy, twice as much as the same seed that has been down for a year. Seems to slow down and darken up after a few months. Carful if you are using PGR, it barely touches the young grass and as such I seem to have over applied to the existing because the new patches are growing well and the old stuff has not moved in a month and is quite sad looking.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

grass-troentiritis said:


> Its working great, I kill off a good chunk of the yard every year with a rink. Reseed mid may and the kids are playing soccer on stripes by July 1. It starts out violently lime green and grows like crazy, twice as much as the same seed that has been down for a year. Seems to slow down and darken up after a few months. Carful if you are using PGR, it barely touches the young grass and as such I seem to have over applied to the existing because the new patches are growing well and the old stuff has not moved in a month and is quite sad looking.


OK awesome. Thanks for the info. I can get it in smaller quantities which works for me right now. It seems like the best option at this point.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Vinoo said:


> Is there any alternative to glyphosate ? canada has banned and i am having a hard time finding it


Pretty sure you can buy roundup still at most home improvement stores. You just have to ask at the counter.

Also the issue is Ontario. Not Canada...


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

M1SF1T said:


> Vinoo said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any alternative to glyphosate ? canada has banned and i am having a hard time finding it
> ...


You can only get the watered down version legally, so you'll pay through the nose for it. Concentrate is not available to homeowners.

Check Ebay, there might be a few vendors still risking selling concentrate to Ontarians out there.


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

davegravy said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> > Vinoo said:
> ...


I was able to to order some from https://paradiselawn.ca/. shipping is pretty quick as well


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

dksmc said:


> grass-troentiritis said:
> 
> 
> > I have the turf genius overseed mix from speare seeds, my entire lawn is that. They ship direct, just give them a call and you can e-trasnfer for payment.
> ...


I was going to order the barenbrug Turf Pro RPR from Speare seeds, how many lbs are you looking at for your yard?


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

Can any one help me understand my soil test ? what do i need to do in my case. The PH seems to be high. should i use elemental Sulphur to bring this down ? and any links where i can buy elemental Sulphur within the GTA will help


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Vinoo said:


> I was going to order the barenbrug Turf Pro RPR from Speare seeds, how many lbs are you looking at for your yard?


I could probably use 20lbs. I actually found another place that might have straight RPR. I have to contact them though and check. If they do I will post it here.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

davegravy said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> > Vinoo said:
> ...


Concentrate of course is a better value. I'm just clarifying for availability of the product.

But I bought a gallon jug of Roundup premix a while back... maybe around 25 or 30 bucks I think. Depending on how much Vinoo needs, could be a couple gallon jugs bought locally is going to be cheaper and more reliably sourced than ordering from the States with UPS/brokerage/etc. and praying it gets through.

Stocked up on concentrate on my last US trip though... Bayer will be out of the homeowner market altogether in the near future.


----------



## Garz (9 mo ago)

Vinoo said:


> Can any one help me understand my soil test ? what do i need to do in my case. The PH seems to be high. should i use elemental Sulphur to bring this down ? and any links where i can buy elemental Sulphur within the GTA will help


I would try Seed Ranch. I have ordered from them before with no issues.

In the short term, I would suggest an application of peat moss topdressing together with regular applications of humic acid for improved nutrient uptake. Also, Magic Carpet fertilizer should help lower the PH level over time

I'm also in Missy and would be interested in pooling resources with other lawn enthusiasts nearby.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I can attest to RPR Barenbrug being a great grass, for its color, germination, and its spreading. I have Barenbrung RPR, KBG Midnight & Mazama. RPR spreads faster, but the KBG seems to withstand the heat better. But if well irrigated it mixes great.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Jersey_diy said:


> I can attest to RPR Barenbrug being a great grass, for its color, germination, and its spreading. I have Barenbrung RPR, KBG Midnight & Mazama. RPR spreads faster, but the KBG seems to withstand the heat better. But if well irrigated it mixes great.


Great to hear! Looking forward to trying it soon.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Jersey_diy said:


> I have Barenbrung RPR, KBG Midnight & Mazama. RPR spreads faster


I'm surprised. Everything I've heard about RPR is that it does spread, but at a fraction of the rate of most KBG. I have no firsthand experience however.


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

Garz said:


> Vinoo said:
> 
> 
> > Can any one help me understand my soil test ? what do i need to do in my case. The PH seems to be high. should i use elemental Sulphur to bring this down ? and any links where i can buy elemental Sulphur within the GTA will help
> ...


More than happy to pool resources to cut down costs. It's getting pretty expensive


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

davegravy said:


> Jersey_diy said:
> 
> 
> > I have Barenbrung RPR, KBG Midnight & Mazama. RPR spreads faster
> ...


Could be that my soil ph is under 6 and ryegrass likes it a little acidic. And while in my case the rpr spreads faster, it doesn't survive as well as kbg. So after a full year or even two you should have more kbg then rpr. I really enjoy having both, they compliment each other really well .


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Has anyone heard of Barenbrug "Perfect Seed"? I found some Barenbrug RPR localish and I checked it was what I wanted and they said it is called "Perfect Seed" in a blue canvas bag instead of their old yellow bag. I can't seem to find any info online about this. I have asked for a photo of the tag but haven't received it yet.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Just a follow up. So I ended up getting the seed I mentioned in the previous post. I think the guy I talked to first didn't provide the right info, but after seeing the label it all made sense. It's straight RPR from Barenbrug but in a Quality Seeds bag. If you check their website they have RPR as an option. Anyway, I got it here: https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item/Barenbrug-RPR-Perennial-Rye/920/ if you are in the GTA.


----------



## OBXWNC (7 mo ago)

Can anyone post a picture of the label of the Barenbrug RPR? I heard it has a lot of weed seed.


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

OBXWNC said:


> Can anyone post a picture of the label of the Barenbrug RPR? I heard it has a lot of weed seed.


This was a batch I used last fall (100% RPR, and not Turfstar RPR).


----------



## OBXWNC (7 mo ago)

fajitamondays said:


> OBXWNC said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone post a picture of the label of the Barenbrug RPR? I heard it has a lot of weed seed.
> ...


Does that read .6% other crop? That is where triv hides.

Has anyone seen any triv in their grass?


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

OBXWNC said:


> Does that read .6% other crop? That is where triv hides.
> 
> Has anyone seen any triv in their grass?


Your eyes don't deceive you. That is .6% OC.
I had no issues with any undesirables germinating in my renovation last year using this seed. I even mixed it with some conventional PRG that had .1% OC.


----------



## OBXWNC (7 mo ago)

https://blogs.k-state.edu/turf/for-seeding-success-pay-attention-to-other-crop-on-the-seed-label/

I wouldn't trust the RPR... I am going through hell with triv in my TTTF from Barenbrug.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I have see no triv


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

There is something similar available with lesco if anyone is interested
https://www.east.siteone.ca/store/LESCO-Overseeding-Seed-Mix-25-kg-55-lb-bag-p289329705


----------



## OBXWNC (7 mo ago)

Vinoo said:


> There is something similar available with lesco if anyone is interested
> https://www.east.siteone.ca/store/LESCO-Overseeding-Seed-Mix-25-kg-55-lb-bag-p289329705


Is that gold label? I have a siteone close by .. I'll go look at the label. I was there the other day and they had tons of Lesco seed.


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

When is the right time to seed. I have now killed of my entire backyard and goind to relevel it next week


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Vinoo said:


> When is the right time to seed. I have now killed of my entire backyard and goind to relevel it next week


I overseeded last Friday. You should be good to go as far as I understand, but check your weather.


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

dksmc said:


> Vinoo said:
> 
> 
> > When is the right time to seed. I have now killed of my entire backyard and goind to relevel it next week
> ...


Did you level or top dress your lawn. if yes can you suggest where you bought your soil from ? i am looking for 10 Cubic yards. looking around the Mississauga area


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

I did some levelling in the spring, so this time I just scalped (as low as I could go) fixed a few areas and then seed and peat moss. Unfortunately I have no suggestions on a dirt supplier, as the one I used wasn't great in terms of quality.


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

I did something really silly &#129318;I was so focused on getting the job done and forgot to apply the starter fertilizer and finished applying peat moss. can I apply the fertilizer on top of the peat moss?


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Vinoo said:


> I did something really silly 🤦I was so focused on getting the job done and forgot to apply the starter fertilizer and finished applying peat moss. can I apply the fertilizer on top of the peat moss?


The seed has everything it needs to grow built in. Add some fert once it's germinated and growing. No big deal. I usually wait until after first mow to start using fertlilizer.


----------



## Vinoo (6 mo ago)

I would like to thank you guys in this forum for helping me out as a lawn newbie. Although it's still a work in progress. I have managed to Kill my existing grass, relevel it and reseed it. It's day 4 and I can see the seeds sprouting. With diligent watering hopefully I will get a good lawn this year


----------

